# Any good news?



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Gents,

I am a bit down - the Mavericks lost, the North Koreans are about to launch a missile and the market is acting funny. Anyone have any good news? And if you post that you just saved a bundle on your car insurance I may just lose it!

Karl


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

Mavs: Wait until next year (I'm from Chicago so that mantra sounds familiar).

North Korea: At the push of a button there will be no more North Korea.

Just so you know, I'm probably paying more than I should for car insurance!


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

pt4u67 said:


> Just so you know, I'm probably paying more than I should for car insurance!


We are _all_ paying too much for car insurance!


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Most of us on this board, I suspect, don't have river blindness. That's a good thing.

Oh, and a friend of mine is helping eradicate poverty:
https://oneacrefund.org/


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

BertieW,

That is good news. The economist Herman De Soto actually makes the case that most of global poverty can be eradicated through property ownership and title reform in the Third World. One minor quibble - the site says that lack of food is Africa's number one problem but this is largely the fault of government and in some cases deliberate policy. If Africa had effective government no one would ever starve again but it seems the One Acre Fund is a good start in achieving that goal.

Ok, more good news please!

Karl


----------



## pendennis (Oct 6, 2005)

My HSM suit will be ready for pick-up on Monday. A week later, my BB poplin suit will be ready for pick-up.

I enjoyed my 6.25 mile walk this morning in a gentle rain. So nice for the first day of summer.

The sun rose in the east again. Any day on the yellow side of the daisies is a great day.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Pendennis,

6.25 mile walk? How brisk a pace do you walk? Sounds more like a volksmarch!

Karl


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Well, if you would like to enjoy a little _freudenschade_, I tried to start my vehicle this morning and this bleeding desert has managed to fry a battery that is merely two years old! Then to top it off, my portable battery jumper does not seem to have enough umpff to kick start this massive engine.

On the positive side, this might cause the world to suffer one less bagpipe lesson today if I can not make it.

Warmest regards


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Wayfarer,

Thats what you get for having to have a 6.0 liter V-12 twin-turbo!

karl


----------



## pendennis (Oct 6, 2005)

Karl89 said:


> Pendennis,
> 
> 6.25 mile walk? How brisk a pace do you walk? Sounds more like a volksmarch!
> 
> Karl


Karl, I walk that distance every morning. I'm in the process of losing a lot of weight (60lb so far). I started walking last August at three miles per day, and now I'm up to 6.25/day. I walk at a 3.5-4.0 mph pace. I haven't missed a day since starting.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Karl89 said:


> Wayfarer,
> 
> Thats what you get for having to have a 6.0 liter V-12 twin-turbo!
> 
> karl


No turbo, just a 5.7 litre. Maybe a supercharger next year


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Pendennis,

Thats great - keep up the good work! And I thought that by doing three miles on the treadmill I was doing pretty good. I guess the weight loss has led to a whole new wardrobe.

Wayfarer - is it a diesel I hope? Otherwise the mileage must be killing you.

Karl


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

Doctor Damage said:


> We are _all_ paying too much for car insurance!


_I'm_ not. I pay nothing for car insurance. But then again, I don't own a car. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Karl89 said:


> Pendennis,
> 
> Wayfarer - is it a diesel I hope? Otherwise the mileage must be killing you.
> 
> Karl


Nope, gasoline....it costs me about $60.00 a week these days for gas. Still a small price to pay to drive a big luxury vehicle in the greatest country on Earth!! (okay, I am feeling better so excuse the exuberance, my batter jumper pack worked the second try).

Warmest regards


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

pendennis said:


> Karl, I walk that distance every morning. I'm in the process of losing a lot of weight (60lb so far). I started walking last August at three miles per day, and now I'm up to 6.25/day. I walk at a 3.5-4.0 mph pace. I haven't missed a day since starting.


One of the best forms of exercise (assuming a basic level of mobility) since you can start short distances and slowly work up to long. Lot better than being an over-muscled gym gorilla who can barely walk out to his car!


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Seconded. I walk to/from the office every day, logging something like 5 miles a day total (including a lunch-time jaunt). Plus I hit the gym 3-4 days for an hour. It's nice to have some built-in exercise that's (generally) pleasant. Even today, with the humidity, my walk in was a good way to start the day. Much better, imo, than gritting my teeth fighting traffic.

I had to structure my living/working situation to allow this arrangement though. Some members of my family seem to be /constantly/ commuting, and hating it, which makes me wonder why they persist in doing it.

Not for me to say...

But, yeah: Walking is good.



Doctor Damage said:


> One of the best forms of exercise (assuming a basic level of mobility) since you can start short distances and slowly work up to long. Lot better than being an over-muscled gym gorilla who can barely walk out to his car!


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

Good news - I got a 1940s full canvas DB dinner jacket off ebay for ~$25. The fit is nearly perfect (people were smaller then...) Need to get it drycleaned and I plan to have the sleeves on my dinner shirt shortened, so I will need to tweak the DJ sleeves too. I also just got a copy of Metropolitan on DVD.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Metropolitan. What a treat. Love the line about Thorsten Veblen.



crazyquik said:


> Good news - I got a 1940s full canvas DB dinner jacket off ebay for ~$25. The fit is nearly perfect (people were smaller then...) Need to get it drycleaned and I plan to have the sleeves on my dinner shirt shortened, so I will need to tweak the DJ sleeves too. I also just got a copy of Metropolitan on DVD.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

1. The Mets look like the real deal.

2. My job stinks, but somebody's already responded to my inquiry about the next one.

3. I get fan mail now - for my fishing and sports columns, which ought to tell the dopes I work for something.

4. I have all the summer-weight sport coats and suits I need.

5. The president overcame his usual inarticulation and spoke very clearly and forcefully in response to an fairly snide question at a press conference in Austria. I'm not a big fan of the prez but I do prefer my chief executive make sense when abroad.

6. That bully who owns the Mavericks found out he can't have his own way all the freaking time.

7. I've been catching lots of trout - esp. in small streams.

8. I think a girl at the bank likes me. (This could be a delusion. In fact, it probably is.)

9. The crack kingpin of Torrington was busted over the weekend. He operated across the street from my building. I guess if enough people complain even the TPD takes notice.

10. I finally proved to the DMV drones I do not own the car I sold two years ago and they graciously agreed I did not owe any taxes on it.


----------



## Bertie Wooster (Feb 11, 2006)

Cheer up chaps ! You know that saying about there always being someone worse off than yourself ? Well a friend of mine recently finalised the details of his divorce settlement. Under the terms his ex gets a lump sum, the London house ( the family is based in Scotland ) and an annual allowance. Total value: £19 million approx. 
Like I said, there is _always_ someone worse off than you !


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

Bertie Wooster said:


> Cheer up chaps ! You know that saying about there always being someone worse off than yourself ? Well a friend of mine recently finalised the details of his divorce settlement. Under the terms his ex gets a lump sum, the London house ( the family is based in Scotland ) and an annual allowance. Total value: £19 million approx.
> Like I said, there is _always_ someone worse off than you !


Is she looking for a new American boyfriend?

So far my favorite quote from Metropolitan is Nick Smith about detachable collars.


----------



## odoreater (Feb 27, 2005)

Bertie Wooster said:


> Cheer up chaps ! You know that saying about there always being someone worse off than yourself ? Well a friend of mine recently finalised the details of his divorce settlement. Under the terms his ex gets a lump sum, the London house ( the family is based in Scotland ) and an annual allowance. Total value: £19 million approx.
> Like I said, there is _always_ someone worse off than you !


All you have to do is watch an episode of Jerry Springer to figure that out.


----------



## Bertie Wooster (Feb 11, 2006)

crazyquik said:


> Is she looking for a new American boyfriend?
> 
> So far my favorite quote from Metropolitan is Nick Smith about detachable collars.


LOL, it's gotta be worth asking right ? :icon_smile: 
The best bid is, he's a lawyer yet he descided to settle out of court as ( in his words ) he "didn't want to make the damn lawyers any richer " ! You gotta love that !


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Bertie Wooster said:


> Cheer up chaps ! You know that saying about there always being someone worse off than yourself ? Well a friend of mine recently finalised the details of his divorce settlement. Under the terms his ex gets a lump sum, the London house ( the family is based in Scotland ) and an annual allowance. Total value: £19 million approx.
> Like I said, there is _always_ someone worse off than you !


Worse off? Yes, I wish I was so bad off that an Ex could have a 19 million EP settlement from me! Christ, I've ran companies whose P&L was not that big!

Warmest regards

P.S. $77.00 USD and a new battery from the dealership in place. Never fails, the 3rd summer and the battery frys. Time to trade in!


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Do you consider the WMD Story good news?


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

ksinc said:


> Do you consider the WMD Story good news?


It's moot.

Some will argue that 500 old shells of mustard gas doesn't count as a stockpile of WMD.

Others will say "yeah we've been seeing this stuff come by for a couple years, this isn't new news".

The mainstream media will continue to run with allegations against Marines instead of facts about Saddam.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

pendennis said:


> Karl, I walk that distance every morning. I'm in the process of losing a lot of weight (60lb so far). I started walking last August at three miles per day, and now I'm up to 6.25/day. I walk at a 3.5-4.0 mph pace. I haven't missed a day since starting.


Your commitment and dedication is to be commended! Congratulations on your accomplishments to this point.


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

*...*

I was hired for a new job this week.... Other than that no good news to report

MrR


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

*The One Percent Doctrine*

Ron Suskind's got a new book out. That's good.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0...f=pd_bbs_1/002-3550519-7398410?_encoding=UTF8


----------

